# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  انواع الفواكه والخضار التي تنقص الوزن

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*





*انواع الفواكه والخضار التي تنقص الوزن:...

ثمارالاناناس Pineapple

من افضل المواد التي تخفض الوزن ولا سيما اذا عرفنا ان الاناناس يحتوي على انزيم 

يدعى Bromelain 

والذي يساعد على هضم البروتينات واحراق الدهون ولكي تخفض وزنك يجب ان تأكل حبة اناناس كاملة 

يومياً دفعة واحدة.

الجوز العادي Walnut

بالرغم من ان الجوز غني بالدهون والمفروض ان لا يأكلة الشخص البدين الا ان دراسة اجريت على 25ألف 

شخص كانوا يعطون يومياً حفنة اليد من الجوز وجد ان وزنهم انخفض بشكل ملحوظ وكان السبب وراء ذلك 

أن الجوز يحتوي على مادة السيروتونين (Cerotonin) والتي تساعد على جعل الشخص يشعر بالشبع 

وعليه فإن اكل حفنة يد يوميا من الجوز يجعلك تشعر بالشبع او التخمة فلا تأكل اكلا كثيرا

الكرفس Celery

الكرفس الطازج يحتوي على فيتامينات وبالاخص فيتامينات (أ، ب، ج) ومعادن مثل الحديد واليود 

والمغنسيوم والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والنحاس والفوسفور. يؤكل الكرفس نيئا او مفروما ويمكن عمل 

عصير من الكرفس ويعتبر من الاعشاب الجيدة لانقاص الوزن ولكن يجب على اصحاب الامعاء الضعيفة 

والمصابين بعسر الهضم عدم استعماله.

الكمثرى 'الأجاص' Pyrus Pear

تعتبر ثمار الكمثرى الطازجة والناضجة من اغنى الفواكة بالبوتاسيوم الذي يساعد على طرح كميات كبيرة 

من الماء من الجسم وفي نفس الوقت لا يحوي عنصر الصوديوم الذي يساعد على تجمع الماء في الجسم 

وفقير جدا بالبروتين مع غناه ببعض الفيتامينات والمعادن وعليه فانه يعتبر من المواد المفيدة في انقاص 

الوزن ويستعمل الناضج منه كوجبة كاملة دون ان يؤكل معه شيء، بالإضافة الى اتباع الحمية الخاصة

الكوسا Marrow Courgette

تعتبر الكوسا من الخضروات الضعيفة القيمة الغذائية وعليه فإنها تعتبر طعاماً جيداً في انظمة النحافة. 

حيث يستطيع البدين اكل كميات كبيرة منها دون الحصول على غذاء اكثر*

----------


## anoucha

مشكوورة على هاي المعلومات باريسيا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

معلومات قيمه ورائعه

تقبلي مروري بكل ود اختي باريسيا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

معلومات رائعة بايسيا 
بس نفسي ناس يكتب موضوع عن كيف الواحد بيزيد وزنه

----------


## بياض الثلج

لماذا أصبحت النحافة امر ضروري في المجتمع :Icon28: 

يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## ميزو @

* مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## prince love

[glint]شكرا المعلومات كتير مفيدة[/glint]

----------

